# Calls for Burlsorbust



## SENC (Jun 9, 2013)

Eric - except for some tuning and a final wipedown, your calls are complete. The cocobolo barrels were finished with tung oil, then buffed and, finally, waxed with carnauba. They polished superbly. This is my favorite finish for calls to be used... it is durable and can periodically be rewaxed easily to renew shine and add protection. Hope you like them, and will connect with you later this week to make arrangements to get them to you.

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/IMG_20130707_215808_zpsdb6d648c.jpg

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/IMG_20130707_215649_zps3832cf32.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm working on a couple of Cocobolo duck calls that were part of a trade with Eric.

So far, I've turned two barrels and they've gone through preliminary sanding. Will start working on the inserts and finishes in the next week or two and will post more pics as it goes along.

Eric - are you looking for a high gloss finish, or a more natural oil finish?

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/SAM_0023-0_zps1c240762.jpg
http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/SAM_0026_zpsba50d449.jpg


----------



## BurlsorBust (Jun 11, 2013)

Fantastic Henry, thank you again. High gloss would be ideal, something really durable please too.


----------



## SENC (Jun 11, 2013)

The two don't always go together on duck calls, but I think I have something that will work. 

For ultimate gloss, I use a CA finish (like the pen makers). It makes for a beautiful finish that is great for mantlepieces and is generally durable, but CA is very hard and brittle and like most hard, high gloss finishes shows scratches over time when highly used. Duck calls that are used with any regularity tend to take a beating.

For moderate to heavy use calls I generally prefer tung oil with a carnauba coating for durability... but that won't give a high shine. 

I'm now testing a new oil modified waterborne urethane (CallCoat) and am impressed with initial results. I'll test a few more while working on your inserts, but think with an extra coat or two and some polishing it should do the trick.


----------



## SENC (Jul 2, 2013)

Sorry for the lack of updates, but life has gotten in the way of much shop time.

I'm testing out a few different inserts to see what I like best, but your opinion is the one that matters most. One of these is gaboon ebony, the other is koa. I wasn't sure I was going to like the koa, but after oiling it is really growing on me with the coco. Actually, I'm liking both.

At the moment, barrels and inserts have had a couple tung oil baths. The barrels will next get a wet polish with tung oil. If I can get enough shine for you, I'll then buff and wax. If not, they'll get a couple coats of CallCoat. The inserts will get a bit more oil and buffing... the ebony, in particular, should polish up nicely.

Any feedback or input, likes or dislikes are welcomed.

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/SAM_0050_zps2a15dc1c.jpg


----------



## BurlsorBust (Jul 3, 2013)

Can't say enough good things about your work Henry. The progression of these from the rough blanks I sent you to this product is fantastic. I am very pleased. I love them both. Never seen a successful tung oil job on cocobolo either so very impressed with that too!

Thank you as always friend!


----------



## SENC (Jul 7, 2013)

Updated 1st post with final pictures.


----------



## BurlsorBust (Jul 31, 2013)

I received the calls on Monday and couldn't be any more pleased with them. The pictures do them little justice, the finish is absolutely stellar! Thank you again Henry!


----------



## SENC (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks, Eric. Glad you're pleased!


----------

